# Wierd subject! angels humanoids and angels who look like entity in pantheon of angels



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Most angels look humanoids all does i found a description of an angel very powerfull cover whit eyes a ball like a beholder creature Sandalphon in french , were do these angels come from , ancient world , the one that dosen't look humanoids but enthity...

Were dose this angel come from, is he recognized by theist christians, im talking of angels who look more like aliens overloard instead of humanoids.

So two question what is the role of sandlaphon, who come he look like the beholder creature of legends, do they exist, because we seen these in movie since forever a floating balls whit eye, but these hollywoodien sandalphon are evils, im just asking a guy like a monk who did a thesis on pantheon of angels.

Make e wonder if some angels look wierd to us, not just sandalphon ,and is it the mystery of the arrival of beholder in our world were do they come from who started this myth or not, Beholder eye balls benevolant vs evil one, im cartesian dont beleive in aliens life form but beleive if there aliens somewhere there are some sort of wierd insects not humanoids, but what about angels that look event more wierd, no one ever testified seeing one and if you would , perhaps you would received antipsychotic medecine, but beholders creature or angelic beholder most come from some wierd pre christian pagan ancient world Summer??? egypt??? we dont have a clue, it's like garoyle on the top of sky scrapper this is like this since babylonia or something rational people says we are not superstitieous yet there are never a 13 flour in a building more than 13 floor, so some of cartesien people most be hiding some truth we live in a supersticieous world i.e

A lot of question here but beleive me when i says im dead serieous, are there two type of angels humanoids like us and stuff that look like alien overlord enthity
were all angel created by the lord, or aliens if they exist have there angels hierharchy that collide whit ours?

Than it remind me of pre islamic folklore Djinns = genies not always look human? some are supposed to be good other bad, there have there own world accord to scribble of this faith.

What about Judaic pantheon of angels , because where speaking of ancient abrahameic religion angel enthity that dosen't look human in nature but formless or odd enthithy.

What dose the lord tell us about them, whom were the first to talk about Sandalphon or there wierder looking angel whit all do respect to christian , muslim , jewish folks, i want to know, do they come from very very ancient world.

Than this wierd anecdote by a freemason i use to know , he said , im dead seireous in tone, listen earth did not just have one major flood but 7 cycle were whipeout, this mean 7 major floods , what about the supra ancient world pre diluvian, did scientist found stuff artefacts they were baffled , and did not knew whom made this what people or whatever of ancient world pre-diluvian artefacts.

I know there a lot of jam pack question in there, and what was the strange personna of mage Melchizedek in old testament, he did not had geniealogie thus said thus mean no parent no kid, he just appear out of the blue in old testament, make me wonder was it god testing humans beings doeing a cameo or a messenger being from elsewhere?

What if we were mutch older than we could thin k of what if the freemason was right when he said they were seven cycle of life on this planet ishe mother of lord.

What do we know about pre diluvian society, did theave artefacts walls or tool that are still there, perhaps you will find this rediculeous but they find strange stuff in japan, like stairs that you can walk into thee abyss the early society of Mu if im accuratedd , what do we know about pre diluvian world pagan god, and angels that almost look like aliens or they pre summerians beings?

Lots of mix idea but as a man of faith and sciense i whant to know, what is held from us not fake news but trought genuine proofs there were 7 floods majors one, and what scientists cannot explain stuff they founds ancient deity that could be pre christianity pre -every thing pre diluvian and very very old..

Maybe you find it funny but in Grece, waters scientist found unsual artefacts, one guys said did we found out an ancient computer deveiced and the story was drown , the oblect were put out of the eyes of mortals.

Are there ancient city that couldl be pre diluvian they found a temple in south africa ibeleive , if im accurate that could be 200000 years old civilisation woaw?? a hudge fortress yet the local african some knew before it weree dig up this civilisation exist but no one know who they were, it's just be there forevers it's hudge!!!

What about musical instrument of ancient pre diluvian world ,musicals instrument we dont know who made them?

Of ancient chants scientist are not sure who made them language problem they can crack it and it look pre diluvian?

Than there are tale of ancient world Antlantide and Lémuria, did these kingdom exist or there are pure myths! 100% certainty?

My respect and honnor to talk classical menbers of all faith and atheistic people of all sort take care?


----------

